# Sandbox] inputSuggestAjax



## SaschaLR (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

An sich habe ich endlich MyFaces zum laufen bekommen und spiele grade mit <s:inputSuggestAjax /> herum.

Habe mal geschaut wie es im Bsp. gelöst ist und dort sieht es so aus, als ob man im Tag nur eine Methode, die eine java.util.List liefert, angeben muss.

Das hab ich auch gemacht, aber diese Methode wird nicht ausgeführt wenn ich in dem Eingabefeld tippe ...

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Ding aus?

Dank und Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## SaschaLR (27. Jul 2007)

Hi,

ich hatte es irgendwann mal hinbekommen ... leider sind meine Aufzeichnungen dazu weg.

Hat jemand inzwischen eine Lösung? ...stehe wieder vor dem gleichen Problem :-(

Gruß, Sascha


----------



## orribl (27. Jul 2007)

Kannst du deinen Code posten...


----------



## SaschaLR (27. Jul 2007)

Klar doch, gerne!

JSP:

```
<s:inputSuggestAjax suggestedItemsMethod="#{ContactManager.getThem}" value="#{ContactManager.contact.fn}"> </s:inputSuggestAjax>
```

Bean:
	
	
	
	





```
public List getThem(){
		List l = new ArrayList();
		l.add("Pisse");
		l.add("Pipi");
		l.add("Mist");
		l.add("Kacke");
		l.add("Scheisse");
		return l;
	}
```

Der restliche Kram funktioniert. Die Methode wird einfach nicht aufgerufen... soviel habe ich shcon herausgefunden.


----------

